# pickup shoe springs replacement



## chevy45470 (Mar 18, 2014)

I am having trouble replacing the pickup shoe springs on my tyco 440 x2. Any body have any helpful hints.Thanks


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

go to http://www.slottech.net/#!electrical/c23hw

check out this product 243 Silver-plated .009" Double Pickup Springs.

or call lucky bob's or another hobby shop, they should double pickup springs


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Do you mean physically putting the springs on or finding a replacement part?

I put the springs on the chassis, put the shoe on barrell, clip it on the retainer in the front of the chassis & then hook the loose end of the spring under the edge of the shoe with tweezers, it takes a little practice but this is by far the easiest method I have found

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> the spring under the edge of the shoe with tweezers


Ha

I use my finger nails


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

slotking said:


> Ha
> 
> I use my finger nails


Not everyody has vampire finger nails like you. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

it took a long time to train my manicurist to shape them just right:freak::lol:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

does any one rember who was selling tjet pickup springs in bulk ?
I seen it on hobbytalk a while back but I cant find the link.
I need to buy some..


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

henry harnish sell the kit that has different size springs for t-jets

then i think someone here had bulk ones


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Was it Grandcheapskate selling bulk springs?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/48PAIR-Aurora-TALL-HO-Slot-Car-PickUp-Shoe-Springs-8888-/390069838355?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5ad1f96213


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Those look like Aurora G+ pickup shoe springs...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ha
your right

I had my glasses when i looked it !
yeah i am near sighted


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

it was someone on hobbytalk selling them .
they were a really good price . 
he had tjet and afx springs.
he sold different amounts of them on here in bulk.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I believe, Joe, Grandch……. has them available.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I just bought a pair of springs from my buddy's store. And I have a tip: Make sure the springs stay in the bag! They were in there and now they are gone. 2 bucks wasted. 

But I bought the kids balsa wood airplanes and now they are gone too. I know where they went. In the trash within seconds of putting them together. Broken in several pieces.


----------

